# 3KG Chicken breasts for 10 quid?



## ant-c

Just seen these on deal at farmfoods probably wont be the best chicken and probably full of water heres the nutrition info , is this cheap for chicken or not i might stock up ?


Calories266Sodium600 mgTotal Fat4 gPotassium0 mgSaturated1 gTotal Carbs0 gPolyunsaturated0 gDietary Fiber1 gMonounsaturated0 gSugars0 gTrans0 gProtein58 g

Per 200g


----------



## K1NGCA1N

ant-c said:


> Just seen these on deal at farmfoods probably wont be the best chicken and probably full of water heres the nutrition info , is this cheap for chicken or not i might stock up ?
> 
> 
> Calories266Sodium600 mgTotal Fat4 gPotassium0 mgSaturated1 gTotal Carbs0 gPolyunsaturated0 gDietary Fiber1 gMonounsaturated0 gSugars0 gTrans0 gProtein58 g
> 
> Per 200g


Take a look at muscle foods, the quality of chicken is in another world to the frozen crap. Works out about 5quid per kilo delivered to your door but the frozen stuff is about 30%water anyway so ends up similar.

I got 20kg delivered yesterday, welll pleased!


----------



## dann19900

looks a bargain to me, higher in protein than musclefoods


----------



## ant-c

I know its frozen food but im after something cheap easy to cook , i hate touching raw meats and cooking them , only thing i dont mind is making mince haha id say it would be at least 50g protein cooked sounds good to me water will just make it less dry to eat, ha


----------



## Jon.B

I use the farmfoods frozen chicken breasts, i know it will be full of water but it tastes ok. Its ideal for somebody on a tight budget, if i had the cash for fresh id buy it all day long.


----------



## ant-c

Ill give them a bash then


----------



## Milky

The last time l had it it was very salty so never touched it again.


----------



## MF88

ant-c said:


> I know its frozen food but im after something cheap easy to cook , i hate touching raw meats and cooking them , only thing i dont mind is making mince haha id say it would be at least 50g protein cooked sounds good to me water will just make it less dry to eat, ha


Just a warning mate. I used to buy value frozen chicken breasts, 1kg packs at a time. Once they were defrosted and all the water had soaked out, they turned out to be only 400g in a 1kg bag. So essentially you're paying more.


----------



## chris24

I get my chicken from makro. 200 - 220grams breastS. 20 quid for 5 kg


----------



## scott.taylor

I used to buy the farm foods stuff, until they completely changed the meat from chicken to some sort of pork. Absolutely disgusting. I threw just under 3kg in the bin and went to Asda and got their £5/kg bags and they are much better.


----------



## Leeds89

Would never buy frozen, the amount of weight that is net ice glaze is ridiculous yet they still charge you for it.

Only exception would be bookers fish fillets, but they include the defrosted weight on the packaging aswell


----------



## ant-c

Ill have to weigh up some more options then , i dont mind paying the cash if its decent , getting ready to start a clean diet full of protein


----------



## Milky

ant-c said:


> Ill have to weigh up some more options then , i dont mind paying the cash if its decent , getting ready to start a clean diet full of protein


Try a halal or chinese cash and carry mate, fu*k me there must be loads of halal stuff in Blackburn :thumbup1:


----------



## DoubleXL-

^ this

Can get 5kg fresh breast £19 from a chinese cash and carry near me! good stuff too


----------



## ant-c

My girlfreinds nans gota cash an carry card ill haveto look into that , im on this muscle food having a gander im confused, is a 200g serving , just one chicken breast fillet or is it two ? as it gives the info for 100g aswell , and 200g is one serving ?


----------



## Milky

ant-c said:


> My girlfreinds nans gota cash an carry card ill haveto look into that , im on this muscle food having a gander im confused, is a 200g serving , just one chicken breast fillet or is it two ? as it gives the info for 100g aswell , and 200g is one serving ?


200 gr is one serving mate..


----------



## Englishman

I've never purchased meat over the internet before, but reading all the Musclefood threads have impressed me.

They seem to have very good customer service, may even make my first order next week.


----------



## jay101

Used to buy frozen but found for 10 kg from the butcher much better quality and it's only 1.50-2 quid more per kg .

Speak to your local butcher I'm sure you can come to some arrangement !


----------



## MuscleFood

Hey everyone some more reviews here: http://www.trustpilot.co.uk/review/musclefood.com

The chicken breasts are mostly 200g+ per chicken breast 

Any questions let me know.

Darren


----------



## Milky

MuscleFood said:


> Hey everyone some more reviews here: http://www.trustpilot.co.uk/review/musclefood.com
> 
> The chicken breasts are mostly 200g+ per chicken breast
> 
> Any questions let me know.
> 
> Darren


Here's a question, where we up too on the Veal ?


----------



## MuscleFood

Veal this week Milky - I promise!


----------



## kane1000

if you're looking for something cheap and easy then go for it


----------



## ant-c

Cheers for that , i will certainly be making an order in the next week or two then


----------



## Jaymehh

Just see what sort of deal you can strike up with a local butcher if you can gaurentee them you will take it weekly or 2 weekly im getting 5kg for £30 at the moment which i cant really knock as its good size quality breasts


----------



## corporates

Tried the farmfoods stuff, boiled and although there is a white gunge which comes out, as it does in most frozen chicken it was not salty.

If you use farmfoods vouchers on their leaflet you get £5.00 off for every £50 you spend, so thats £45 for 15 kilo of chicken, £3 a kilo.

If your on a budget and money is tight then it's good value.

I prefer fresh though.


----------



## ant-c

I Aint on a budget like , just dont like cooking raw meat ill get the girlfreind to cook it each night for me , going to start buying 5kg a week off this muscle food see what its like ,


----------



## Tombo

Cheers for the tips in this thread lad, I'm gonna check out my local butcher and/or Asian store


----------



## JevarneD

Is the nutrional info on the back of the packet for the chicken frozen or cooked?


----------



## colarado red

Been buying the farm foods chicken for a few months and is good quality for the price. Well trimmed of any crap and taste lovely cooked in foil with ginger chilli and lemon juice.


----------



## 31205

ant-c said:


> I know its frozen food but im after something cheap easy to cook , i hate touching raw meats and cooking them , only thing i dont mind is making mince haha id say it would be at least 50g protein cooked sounds good to me water will just make it less dry to eat, ha


 I prefer frozen chicken mate. I use tesco value chicken breast fillets and I choose these over our local farm shop, not cos I'm a cheap t**t but I just prefer to eat it.


----------



## Yes

THIS THREAD IS 3 YEARS OLD!!!


----------



## AngryBuddha

iceland do better quality cooked diced chicken breast, cheap


----------

